# A little comic relief (Alligator Thread)



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

Somebody sent this to me... I thought all who have read about Pilot might see the irony in this little story... I hope it is appropriate to post it here. 

This is the reason why the new puppy will have as many alligator toys as I can find (puppy-safe, of course...) 


Subject: Dog pack kills Alligator in Florida

At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a
certain justice manifested within that cruelty.

The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally
considered the apex predator in its natural eco-system, can still fall
victim to implemented team work strategy, made possible by the tight knit
social structure and survival of the fittest pack mentality bred into
canines over the last thousands of years by natural selection.

See the remarkable photograph attached, courtesy of Nature Magazine.

Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the gator preventing it from
breathing, while the remainder of the pack prevents the beast from rolling.

See the attached picture...

Yah.......got me, too.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Hahaha...that's too funny, it helped lighten my mood after reading about your loss, thank you, I hope you were able to smile a little after seeing it.


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

That's great, I think Pilot's mom had the same idea for her new puppy...


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

I was able to smile.... and it gave me the idea and a little purpose....of looking for alligator puppy toys.... we have found two already at Petco.... A little satisfaction..... my daughter loved the idea...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

awwww thinking of you and your daughter lots right now!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm glad you posted this. I was really saddened when I read your previous thread.

Give those stuffed 'gaters the "what-for" for us, too! 

SJ


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. It was indeed appropriate. We all needed a cheer-up after hearing about your tragedy. You seem like a very optimistic person and that helps with all of life's ups & downs.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you.... I am trying hard to work through this. I try to be optimistic and keep things in perspective. I really had a hard time with this, because I loved this puppy and then to see my daughter so torn up....As adults we have all had our share of various kind of heartbreaks.... it is so hard to see your child so hurt and there is not a thing you can do to fix it....

Pilots sweet face, puppy breath, kisses and doggie smiles are the best memories. I break down a little less now that I did before.. And my daughter is doing so much better emotionally, preparing for our new little one. 

Personally - I can't wait either. I want to snuggle with her under the covers and cuddle her.... she is sure going to be spoiled.




Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing. It was indeed appropriate. We all needed a cheer-up after hearing about your tragedy. You seem like a very optimistic person and that helps with all of life's ups & downs.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

It makes me feel better that you seem to be able to go on after this terrible incident. And the picture brought a smile to my face. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

We enjoyed the picture and the laugh. You and your family are in out thoughts and prayers. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

After feeling so bad for your family the other evening I welcomed today's post. What satisfaction you'll have when your new little one shakes the gator off his toes!

Helaine


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Pilotsmom said:


> I was able to smile.... and it gave me the idea and a little purpose....of looking for alligator puppy toys.... we have found two already at Petco.... A little satisfaction..... my daughter loved the idea...


I found this one on Amazon:










Amazon.com: Egg Babies - Alligator (Dog Toy): Home & Garden


----------

